

The Secret Online Weapons Store That'll Sell Anyone Anything - rkudeshi
http://gizmodo.com/5927379
My jaw kept dropping lower and lower as I read this.<p>I know Tor encryption is good and all, but surely there must be SOME way of taking this site down?
======
ricardobeat
Being able to buy much the same weapons legally in the US kind of negates the
whole drama, doesn't it?

------
rkudeshi
This WSJ article says James Holmes, the Aurora murderer, bought a number of
weapons and ammunition online:
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000087239639044446430457754...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444464304577541032679325726.html)

I wonder if he used this site?

(Also interesting to note that Gizmodo published the piece on Thursday 7/19,
or the day _before_ the shooting. Weird coincidence.)

~~~
a_macgregor
No, Apparently he bought all legally in several gun shops.

